# Raleigh ebike .



## jags (5 Jan 2021)

So more or less have my mind made up on the Raleigh motus grand tour.is it worth the money have k picked a good one.


----------



## Stul (5 Jan 2021)

..I was going to get a Motus but ended up with a Centros, as it was "on offer", and had the hub gears and belt drive which I wanted.....nice bike so I am sure the Motus would be fine...


----------



## CXRAndy (5 Jan 2021)

jags said:


> So more or less have my mind made up on the Raleigh motus grand tour.is it worth the money have k picked a good one.



Looks a good bike,. What delivery delay is there? Or are you lucky to get one in stock somewhere?


----------



## jags (5 Jan 2021)

im in Ireland they have my size in stock but id like to get a test ride before i part with my cash ,oh shop is 30miles away and with this lockdown i cant travel more than 3 miles.
id like to hear reports on anyone that rides one .
i ve checking utube all the reviews seem good so far.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (5 Jan 2021)

I have a Raleigh Motus - the basic one not the GT

I have been very pleased with it - I have done over 3500 miles on it in the last year and it has been great
only problem has been when it got blown over and trashed the gears - hardly Raleigh's fault!!!

Oh - and a several punctures - which has been fixed by some puncture protection goo - on top of the 'punctureproof' tyres
I have worn out the rear tyre - but then I really shouldn't go round roundabouts so fast

The motor bit has been faultless - come in pretty smootly - and far better then the 3 hub based ebikes I have experience of.


Only word of warning
the Bosch system seems to be about the best around - by quite a long way
BUT - they do kinda nail it all down - in the unlikely event that it does go wrong it is unlikely that it can be repaired if the problem is internal

and - when the battery finally gets too work out - you may well be stuck with replacing it with proper Bosch one - no recelling it because the BMS will detect it and brick itself
but then the battery seem to be pretty damn good - no messing about where it goes from 4 bars to 1 bar in 100 yards upa hill then back to 4 bars on the level - then 1 bar 5 minutes later - then stopping
Which some cheap cheaper system tend to do
and it doesn't care how you charge it - just plug it into the proper charger and the internal systems will make sure it charges properly - no warnings about what order to plug things in - or warning about unplugging it the second it is fully charged - it is properly designed and looks after itself

TLDR - Yup - great Bosch system around a decent Raleigh frame and good extra bits like suspension


----------



## jags (5 Jan 2021)

Thanks for that ,im a bit worried about shape of the bars,i always rode drops never that shape of bars.
my problem is i have lower back problems the hills kill me thats the reason im going for electric.
ill never cycle the miles i used to well not just yet to sore and to unfit but a few 20 mile spins come the summer will do me fine. i miss getting out on the bike hopefull this new machine will be the start of my comeback.thanks guys.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (5 Jan 2021)

bars are a bit wide - but the angle of the bit you hold is kinda natural - probably why so many Dutch cycle are similar

anyway - swapping bars is quite cheap - LBS even offered to do mine for freeish when I bought the bike

and anyway - the GT has better bar adjustment than mine so it would be easier to mess about to get the right feel


----------



## jags (5 Jan 2021)

strange going to an straight bars ebike after a lifetime of riding road bikes and drop bars..
thanks for advice much appreciated.
jags.


----------



## gbb (6 Jan 2021)

My wife has the Motus, not the GT tho. She loves it. No mechanicals or motor / battery problems, she's had it over a year now i think


----------



## rivers (6 Jan 2021)

My wife has a Captus, which is the same frame as the Motus, but not sure of other differences. She loves it, no major issues in the 2+ years she has had it.


----------



## Pale Rider (7 Jan 2021)

You could chop the bars if they prove to be too wide.

Handlebar real estate is another consideration, but the process itself is simple enough using a hacksaw or cheap pipe cutter.


----------



## TyrannosaurusTreks (7 Jan 2021)

This worked great for my recent cut bar off.
https://www.screwfix.com/p/3-28mm-manual-multi-material-pipe-cutter/49428


----------



## Pale Rider (7 Jan 2021)

TyrannosaurusTreks said:


> This worked great for my recent cut bar off.
> https://www.screwfix.com/p/3-28mm-manual-multi-material-pipe-cutter/49428


That's the same one I bought from the same retailer.

As you say, decent little tool, certainly well able to cope with mild steel handlebars.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (7 Jan 2021)

Cutting the bars off bars that curve may be more difficult than with flat bars - because they curve round to form a sort of handle area - and you don't want to make that too short

Maybe better just getting some MTB bars????


----------



## Pale Rider (8 Jan 2021)

The bars on the Motus do have some sweep, but there's still several inches of straight bar at the end.

They would chop OK by an inch or two, which is all that's needed to make a difference.

https://www.raleigh.co.uk/gb/en/mot...ZVjO9y51mERBhO7F7pZeMacouUVwvtKxoCNY0QAvD_BwE


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (8 Jan 2021)

Pale Rider said:


> The bars on the Motus do have some sweep, but there's still several inches of straight bar at the end.
> 
> They would chop OK by an inch or two, which is all that's needed to make a difference.
> 
> https://www.raleigh.co.uk/gb/en/mot...ZVjO9y51mERBhO7F7pZeMacouUVwvtKxoCNY0QAvD_BwE


Yeah - I should really have looked closer before commenting - but that would have meant going out in the cold!

Looking on the Raleigh site, you are right - there should be an inch or two you could trim
and - so I'm told - an inch makes a lot of difference😊


----------



## sheddy (8 Jan 2021)

You already know this, but charge and store the battery in the warm, not in the shed.


----------



## jags (9 Feb 2021)

so when i do buy this raleigh motus GT ,i will more than likely change the saddle bars and peddals.
but if i wanted to change the front fork for a carbon fork it that possible.
i wont need suspention all my cycling will be on tarmac.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (9 Feb 2021)

Basically outside the motor attachments area and the fixings for the battery it is just a bike
so I would assume you can do anything to it you could do with a normal bike

As far as I know - best ask the place you are buying it from - or Raleigh


----------



## T4tomo (9 Feb 2021)

jags said:


> so when i do buy this raleigh motus GT ,i will more than likely change the saddle bars and peddals.
> but if i wanted to change the front fork for a carbon fork it that possible.
> i wont need suspention all my cycling will be on tarmac.


I wouldn't bother changing the forks - the bike weighs a lot anyway so doing it to save weight gains nothing, and you have electric to counter the weight anyway , carbon road forks will be different length so it will throw the geometry out. 
what were trying to gain by changing them? Contacts points are a different matter...


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (9 Feb 2021)

Good point - my battery is the 300 version and is heavy enough the GT has a bigger, and therefore heavier, battery. There doesn;t really seem to be much point in saving a few grammes on a bike as heavy as an ebike
If you want to save weight - get a second battery that is smaller and you will save more weight - and have 2 batteries for range if you want it one day

Unless - I suppose - you want to make the bike fell different by putting new forks on it


----------



## jags (9 Feb 2021)

T4tomo said:


> I wouldn't bother changing the forks - the bike weighs a lot anyway so doing it to save weight gains nothing, and you have electric to counter the weight anyway , carbon road forks will be different length so it will throw the geometry out.
> what were trying to gain by changing them? Contacts points are a different matter...


weight saying mostly i would imaging the forks are very heavy,pedals i use clipless, saddle ill use my fizik ,not certain on bars until i try. .drops are great because you have so many hand positions ,i never rode a straight bar in my life but i suppose its going to give me ore upright and take pressure off my bad back.

thanks for replys lads.


----------



## Pale Rider (11 Feb 2021)

jags said:


> i wanted to change the front fork for a carbon fork it that possible.



Carbon MTB-style forks are available.

They would fit on the Motus without knacking the geometry.

Decent weight saving in kg terms, but not so much in percentage terms.

I've handled an ebike so converted.

The lighter front end is noticeable.

I think @jowwy put a carbon fork on one of his ebikes.


----------



## jowwy (11 Feb 2021)

Pale Rider said:


> Carbon MTB-style forks are available.
> 
> They would fit on the Motus without knacking the geometry.
> 
> ...


yup, carbon mtb forks and 2" slicks for road fun


----------



## jags (11 Feb 2021)

would you believe it they put the price up to 2600
guess im going to be waiting a few more months.


----------



## CXRAndy (11 Feb 2021)

jags said:


> would you believe it they put the price up to 2600
> guess im going to be waiting a few more months.




Does seem quite pricey. I've ordered full suspension bike for just over £3k- albeit direct Chinese manufacturer and wont be delivered until late April/May. I suppose its the Covid bumping prices-it certainly did for indoor turbo trainers and weight lifting kit


----------



## jags (11 Feb 2021)

CXRAndy said:


> Does seem quite pricey. I've ordered full suspension bike for just over £3k- albeit direct Chinese manufacturer and wont be delivered until late April/May. I suppose its the Covid bumping prices-it certainly did for indoor turbo trainers and weight lifting kit


if i bought a duck it would sink.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (11 Feb 2021)

jags said:


> would you believe it they put the price up to 2600
> guess im going to be waiting a few more months.


You can often get them cheaper off the online shops - especially if you are OK with one from last season

although I have not idea what their post sales support is like or how your LBS would react if you asked them to fix it


----------



## jags (11 Feb 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> You can often get them cheaper off the online shops - especially if you are OK with one from last season
> 
> although I have not idea what their post sales support is like or how your LBS would react if you asked them to fix it


ahh don't want to buy online i want some back up if anything should go wrong.
pity i cant go 2600 ,i like the look of the cube touring pro.but is it as good as the raleigh.this will be the last bike i'll ever buy so got to get it right.hah sold my bianchi frame only yesterday to fund the raleigh.


----------

